# Pictures of pen blank inventory



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is my pen blanks and a few call blanks an a couple off ball size stuff. Didn't make it to the wet wood shelves. 95% if these blanks are stabilized

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice collection, Tony! Am hoping that my collection reaches that magnitude in time.

Since you're a turning machine, I'm betting your collection sees some pretty good turnover and need for restocking pretty often?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

What the hell are you doin- You got some work to do buddy!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ButchC (Jun 19, 2014)

Penventory.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like mom's got you stuck out in the shed. Hope you have AC out there. Gary


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> What the hell are you doin- You got some work to do buddy!!!!!


Some free time. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Time for a cook out with all that wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Time for a cook out with all that wood.


Lol


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice collection!
Noticed some antler on the floor too.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Nice collection!
> Noticed some antler on the floor too.
> 
> Les


Thank you. Yes sir mostly tines that I have cut off. I use those for slim lines


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

This looks like a " confession of a woodaholic"


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Molokai said:


> This looks like a " confession of a woodaholic"


I may need an " intervention"


----------



## ButchC (Jun 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I may need an " intervention"



Pentervention. I cant help myself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2014)

Quite the stash u have there Tony !!!!


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Quite the stash u have there Tony !!!!


Yeah I've got to get busy being out of town and so much work due to storms has got it me a little behind. But I won't burn it like @Molokai lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 20, 2014)

If you want to clen up your workshop - as much as it pains me I can take some and help you out.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> If you want to clen up your workshop - as much as it pains me I can take some and help you out.


At the rate I'm going I may have to burn them since I haven't turned many pens lately. Guess I'll bust out a few this weekend


----------

